# dumb things/thoughts as a kid.



## migles (Apr 12, 2015)

hey gbatempers, i was wondering if you guys (and girls) were also dumb as a kids

had you did\thought something that now that you are older think it was really stupid?

i am gonna give my example..

when i was at 5th grade, we had a class similair to art, where we could build stuff and make stuff etc...
so, the teacher wanted us to build a "game" (in the end everyone did board games)
but migles, the dumb kid addicted to video games, i asked my group if we could make a gameboy..

i thought i could make a gameboy just using a battery, lots of wires and some scrap electronics..
some years later i remembered this and i feel so ashamed xD
my schoolmates regected the idea because it would give a lot of work (but no one knew this was pratically impossible for us)


----------



## Wellington2k (Apr 12, 2015)

Sooooo... Did the Gameboy work?


----------



## migles (Apr 12, 2015)

Wellington2k said:


> Sooooo... Did the Gameboy work?


my schoolmates declined the idea on the moment.. we ended up making a board game, everyone did a board game :'(


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 12, 2015)

1. Laying on a glass table, my parents were proud of me.
2. Sticking a key in the electrical outlet
3. Putting a lego in my mouth and nearly died from it
4. Smashing a lightbulb in my hand. A lot of blood.

There are more I did, but it would make it insanely NSFW.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 12, 2015)

This was like 5 years ago but it's the first thing that comes to mind

I once managed to trick the Vice Principal of my school when he found Minecraft in the school computers (in my storage to be exact). I told him I practice game mods during lunch time. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2015)

I was dumb as a rock as a kid....nothing much has changed, to be honest.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 12, 2015)

migles said:


> hey gbatempers, i was wondering if you guys (and girls) were also dumb as a kids
> 
> had you did\thought something that now that you are older think it was really stupid?
> 
> ...


What a cute and great idea! I would've been totally on your side (hope that is grammatically correct).

And yes, I sure got many dumb things to remember. In art class we had the task to work a knive out of wood.

I made a knive. A round knive.

Today I can laugh about this, but when I got the rating (5, 1 is best and 6 is worst) I was not that happy anymore. It was real stupid - but it was art after all!


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 12, 2015)

When I was little, I always wanted to become a cashier when I grew up because I thought they got to keep all the money inside the cashier.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> When I was little, I always wanted to become a cashier when I grew up because I thought they got to keep all the money inside the cashier.



To be fair you technically CAN walk out the door with all the cash in the register, but probably just the once.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2015)

I gave a shit. What a pointless waste of time that was, though on the other hand it did not really cost me anything I care about.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 12, 2015)

Thought the libman mop man was after me


----------



## darcangel (Apr 12, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> 1. Laying on a glass table, my parents were proud of me.
> 2. Sticking a key in the electrical outlet
> 3. Putting a lego in my mouth and nearly died from it
> 4. Smashing a lightbulb in my hand. A lot of blood.
> ...


Dude, you must be proud of yourself...


----------



## gman666 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think most of my dumb moments correspond with my injuries.

1. Jumped off a chair (pretending to be super man)
     Hairline fracture on arm.

2. Somehow got my pinky stuck in a door... lots of
    skin/blood lost.

3. Poked my own eye out playing basketball...
    Became a pirate for 2+ months

4. Ripped the cartillage in my ankle *pop*
    Became a pirate again.

Pretty dumb stuff


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 12, 2015)

Used to think that actors that died in movies died in real life as a kid
Ran into a very clean glass partition, with enough force to shatter said partition, and break the framing of the partition. 
Do backflips, landed on my head. ._.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 12, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I gave a shit. What a pointless waste of time that was, though on the other hand it did not really cost me anything I care about.


/r/im14andthisisdeep


I thought that the sun and the moon rotated around the earth. I was 5 and there was going to be an eclypse. I thought that what happens when the sun and the moon meets  turns out it happens when the Gods are angered.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to think it was possible to extend your pregnant wife's delivery date. There are more, trying to remember...


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I used to think it was possible to extend your pregnant wife's delivery date. There are more, trying to remember...


You can by getting another pregnant wife


----------



## DarkAce0 (Apr 13, 2015)

Climbing the curtain when i was a kid thinking it wouldn't break, i was so wrong >.<


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 13, 2015)

When i was younger I thought I would never be an "Adult"........30 years later I still don't know WTF


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> When i was younger I thought I would never be an "Adult"........30 years later I still don't know WTF


Stupid thing for me is I wanted to be an adult....


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to bring bottles of juice filled with alcohol at school around 14-15 year old.

During winter at 10 year old I decided to jump from a 3 floors building to the snow under the ceiling, I broke my ankle.

younger than this I was so dumb I broke a tv due to ragemode at super mario bros.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I used to bring bottles of juice filled with alcohol at school around 14-15 year old.
> 
> During winter at 10 year old I decided to jump from a 3 floors building to the snow under the ceiling, I broke my ankle.
> 
> younger than this I was so dumb I broke a tv due to ragemode at super mario bros.


Loool, 3 floors, and just your ankle? Lucky. You get an awesome jump, and broken bone, and nothing too serious. 

I always wanted a broken bone growing up.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Loool, 3 floors, and just your ankle? Lucky. You get an awesome jump, and broken bone, and nothing too serious.
> 
> I always wanted a broken bone growing up.


 
there was like 2 feet of snow ;D


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> there was like 2 feet of snow ;D


That sounds like so much fun man. And the punishment was not nearly as bad as it could have been. 

I just overworked myself playing soccer/football, and boom, torn meniscus. No football or running without pain  


And to contribute to the thread; me and my older brother would throw our toys from the 11th floor, down the balcony. Throw them all down, and taunt. 

"Should I let go?

Should I let gooooooo?

There he goes!"

And laughter


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 13, 2015)

I thought "sex" was a person, learning the term from American Pie. When Jim said he hates sex while at prom, I thought he meant he hated some person. Not long after seeing it, I stumbled upon Playboy in Espanol thanks to Dish Network. The rest is history.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 13, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I thought "sex" was a person, learning the term from American Pie. When Jim said he hates sex while at prom, I thought he meant he hated some person. Not long after seeing it, I stumbled upon Playboy in Espanol thanks to Dish Network. The rest is history.


So you saw that and decided to learn Spanish which you now speak fluently and are now work for the us ambassador to mexico?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 13, 2015)

When I was young, I had a pet bird. I loved it very much and I decided to give it a bath. Then it died...


----------



## jargus (Apr 21, 2015)

When I was 6 I had a pet dog named Shadow. I thought it would be cool if he could breath fire like a dragon. Somehow I got the idea if he hate light bulb he would. Now it was too hard obviously to chew  so my naive mind thought a trip to the microwave would help. I put it on a paper plate and a paper towel on top like I had seen my mom do then. I set the timer to 9999 and went downstairs to play Super Mario World (it was brand new to me then) while I waited. After awhile I got caleld upstairs. A fire had started in the microwave and my brother saw it. My mom had taken it out and tossed the bulb into the sink. Then it exploded and a piece got in her eye. Luckily she wasnt seriously hurt or blinded. Probably the dumbest thing I've done in my life.

An almost just as idiotic thing I did happened in high school. My friend and I had this thing throughout the year where I'd see how far I could get his backpack away from him in the morning before he noticed and would take it back. Sometimes he'd go to his first class without it. One day I had it hidden in a corner and the school cop saw me leave it there. He thought it was suspicious and searched me out in all the classrooms with the principal. I was called out and the guy was big and intimidating and I wasnt sure what was happening then so I didnt answer his question well. Because of that the school was evacuated and the bomb squad was called in. I got taken to police station for questioning and was set free but had 2 weeks suspension. It was near the end of the school year so I had like 3 hours of work to do at home and then finals as soon as I got back.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 21, 2015)

jargus said:


> When I was 6 I had a pet dog named Shadow. I thought it would be cool if he could breath fire like a dragon. Somehow I got the idea if he hate light bulb he would. Now it was too hard obviously to chew  so my naive mind thought a trip to the microwave would help. I put it on a paper plate and a paper towel on top like I had seen my mom do then. I set the timer to 9999 and went downstairs to play Super Mario World (it was brand new to me then) while I waited. After awhile I got caleld upstairs. A fire had started in the microwave and my brother saw it. My mom had taken it out and tossed the bulb into the sink. Then it exploded and a piece got in her eye. Luckily she wasnt seriously hurt or blinded. Probably the dumbest thing I've done in my life.
> 
> An almost just as idiotic thing I did happened in high school. My friend and I had this thing throughout the year where I'd see how far I could get his backpack away from him in the morning before he noticed and would take it back. Sometimes he'd go to his first class without it. One day I had it hidden in a corner and the school cop saw me leave it there. He thought it was suspicious and searched me out in all the classrooms with the principal. I was called out and the guy was big and intimidating and I wasnt sure what was happening then so I didnt answer his question well. Because of that the school was evacuated and the bomb squad was called in. I got taken to police station for questioning and was set free but had 2 weeks suspension. It was near the end of the school year so I had like 3 hours of work to do at home and then finals as soon as I got back.


What happened after they examined the bag?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 21, 2015)

I no longer live with regret, I'm in the best position I've ever been in my entire life, I'm ready to decapitate Hitler with an oreo


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 21, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I no longer live with regret, I'm in the best position I've ever been in my entire life, I'm ready to decapitate Hitler with an oreo


What are you smoking?
It must be quality.
Now I just have this strangest feeling of drinking some milk with Oreo while chatting with Hitler's severed head. Yeah, whatever you are smoking is quite strong.


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 27, 2015)

i tried to lock myself in my room for days and pretend i was meditating coz all i want is to be a super saiyan or a ninja or some badass person idk LOL 

when i tried to put password in bios and i know i put "sailor moon" as my password and i cant get in .. it was way back 1998 , i told my aunt (it was her computer) that its the millenium bug who did it lol.. i went to irc for help no one helped theyre all just laughing at me coz im just 7 or 8?! lol


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 27, 2015)

jargus said:


> When I was 6 I had a pet dog named Shadow. I thought it would be cool if he could breath fire like a dragon. Somehow I got the idea if he hate light bulb he would. Now it was too hard obviously to chew so my naive mind thought a trip to the microwave would help. I put it on a paper plate and a paper towel on top like I had seen my mom do then. I set the timer to 9999 and went downstairs to play Super Mario World (it was brand new to me then) while I waited. After awhile I got caleld upstairs. A fire had started in the microwave and my brother saw it. My mom had taken it out and tossed the bulb into the sink. Then it exploded and a piece got in her eye. Luckily she wasnt seriously hurt or blinded. Probably the dumbest thing I've done in my life.
> 
> An almost just as idiotic thing I did happened in high school. My friend and I had this thing throughout the year where I'd see how far I could get his backpack away from him in the morning before he noticed and would take it back. Sometimes he'd go to his first class without it. One day I had it hidden in a corner and the school cop saw me leave it there. He thought it was suspicious and searched me out in all the classrooms with the principal. I was called out and the guy was big and intimidating and I wasnt sure what was happening then so I didnt answer his question well. Because of that the school was evacuated and the bomb squad was called in. I got taken to police station for questioning and was set free but had 2 weeks suspension. It was near the end of the school year so I had like 3 hours of work to do at home and then finals as soon as I got back.


 


OMG! LOL... well still funny. me and my classmates really set our school on fire. lol


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to think I did something illegal whenever I saw this error:






I thought that if I saved a webpage I owned it.

I thought if I made more shortcuts to a game (thus making Windows add (1) and (2) to the name) it would actually make another sequel.
Let's just say I was very dissapointed when I launched the game.

When I saw online news about the Wii being able to run nes games (either homebrew emulators or virtual console idk) I tried burning a game to a disc and running it.
I thought the Twilight hack was fake.

I thought I went the speed of a car if I "ran fast enough"

I thought gibberish was the same as spanish.

I thought PCSX2 was bad because I ran it on a potato.

I thought my Sonic classic collection (or something like that) game was broken because I couldn't find the game that I wanted to play. Solution? scratch the disc 
I also sometimes scratched other games.

I thought lots of things were "dumb" including Pokemon (I think this was because I didn't know what they were or understood them? Or "kiddish/kiddy" idk)
Funny because I actually enjoyed and beat Pokemon Y and OR. AND on top of that bought a Gateway.

I unironically used homophobic slurs.

Once I heard my brother snoring at night so I thought something was after me and I ran to my parent's room door and kept banging it while yelling something like "Let me in something is after me!"
After I get in their room I thought I heard voices coming from the bathroom which is actually just the fan and air conditioning.

Once I woke up and needed to use the bathroom. But I thought a chair was something from my nightmares. So instead of going downstairs..


Spoiler



I piss on the carpet


 
I was either a baby or a little kid me and my dad were playing with this teddy bear I thought it disappeared when he threw it.

I used to believe my cousin's ridiculous stories. Including one where she time traveled and went to other dimensions.

When I saw some kids throwing stuff and playing I thought they were putting the thing that's on top of street lights on.





I also tried riding my trike off a ramp thinking it would have worked.

That's all I can think of right now.

Also:

I thought if I peed too hard my balls would come out.

I thought pickles were a vegetable.


I thought my parents were gone because I couldn't find them so I go outside and do a
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BigNo
My dad comes outside with an angry look on his face and tells me to get back inside.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 27, 2015)

Only one thing comes to mind, when I had just started 8th grade I was squeezing ALL the boobs. I never asked for permission, all the girls must've hated me. It's really embarrassing to think back on it now.

Edit: Oh and when I was really small I had a habit of eating gravel.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Only one thing comes to mind, when I had just started 8th grade I was squeezing ALL the boobs. I never asked for permission, all the girls must've hated me. It's really embarrassing to think back on it now.
> 
> Edit: Oh and when I was really small I had a habit of eating gravel.


Did any of them like it?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

I laughed out loud when I saw Margen67's post and I remembered something myself.

When I was younger I would often sit on the face of my relatives when they were sleeping without wearing anything.

I heard from someone that they used grapes in making beer and I liked grapes back then so I drank some and was greatly disappointed.

Back when I wore diapers, some of the shit overflowed and fell on the ground. I though it was chocolate chips and I decided to lick it.

I used lipstick when I was very young and I think that was the reason I have dark lips.

I used to run around the neighborhood naked.

I picked up lots of shards of glass until my hand would bleed.

I had a cabinet drawer dop on my foot and it kept on bleeding.

I thought that running very fast would make me run through walls so I run very fast unto a wall and I had several injuries.

You know those ball that stick to walls? Well, I grabbed one of those things that looked like suction cups from it and placed in my nose.

I tried cooking steak but ended up cooking the plastic cover for the washing machine.

When I first fapped, I though the thing that came out was Buko Juice and I decided to drink it.

That's what I could remember as of now.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 27, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I used to run around the neighborhood naked.


I once tried to run outside naked but my dad stopped me before I could even reach the door.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I once tried to run outside naked but my dad stopped me before I could even reach the door.


They could've actually stopped me except that they were to slow and my body was ready and slipper during that time so I escaped from their clutches. I feel really humiliated just remembering it.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 27, 2015)

as I was 5 or 6  years old I picked up a clam on the beach of northern Germany. But it was still closed. As we were back in the apartment we rent I took a fork and opened it. Then I discovered a lot of smelly flesh... How could I get rid of it?
I just took my sister's tooth brush and cleaned it and put the brush back to it's place. The next morning my sister was wondering about the fishy flavor of her brush.. As I had to giggle my mom asked me if I did anything bad to it. Then I confessed my feat and everyone was laughing. except my sister


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I thought pickles were a vegetable.


 
They aren't?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 28, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> They aren't?


They are but I thought they were a real vegetable not just pickled cucumbers


----------



## nxwing (Apr 28, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> They are but I thought they were a real vegetable not just pickled cucumbers


They were cucumbers?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 28, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> They were cucumbers?


Yes.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 28, 2015)

When I was about 3 I thought that running water sounded like a snake. I thought I could scare my dad with this, so I decided to leave the sink on, and for some reason I plugged it. I quickly forgot about it and my parents left to go out to dinner for a few hours. When they got home the entire house was flooded and most of the carpet ruined.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> When I was about 3 I thought that running water sounded like a snake. I thought I could scare my dad with this, so I decided to leave the sink on, and for some reason I plugged it. I quickly forgot about it and my parents left to go out to dinner for a few hours. When they got home the entire house was flooded and most of the carpet ruined.


Well, you did scare them


----------



## LightyKD (May 10, 2015)

When I was 4 I stuck a earring in a socket.

When I was 6 I punched through a glass window, just to see what would happen to the window. 

In 8th grade I was suspend for bypassing my school's filtering system ...because, hentai == -it took the administrators a while to find the "stuff". I had it nicely hidden in folders upon folders on a floppy!

-ah! I was a sillyhead when I was younger.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2015)

I used believe pretty much anything told to me about Pokemon/video games in general. It didn't matter how insane it sounded, I believed it.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I used believe pretty much anything told to me about Pokemon/video games in general. It didn't matter how insane it sounded, I believed it.


Mewthree is real


----------



## LightyKD (May 10, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I used believe pretty much anything told to me about Pokemon/video games in general. It didn't matter how insane it sounded, I believed it.


 

lol, that's adorable 

One year, my biology teacher sent home a pamphlet for a anatomy drawing class at a local college because I kept drawing hentai in his class.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Mewthree is real


 
Mewthree is real?
Three...as in the three sides of a Triangle.
Triangles are used as a symbol of the Illuminati.
Which only means one thing! Half-Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 10, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Mewthree is real?
> Three...as in the three sides of a Triangle.
> Triangles are used as a symbol of the Illuminati.
> Which only means one thing! Half-Life 3 confirmed!


Or team fortress 3 or dota 3 or portal 3

(Valve make it rain 3s!)


----------



## emmanu888 (May 10, 2015)

Okay let's see.

Putting a key in an electrical socket and asking my mom to put the key as well when i was young.
Giving a razor blade to my sister.
Dropping electronic toys so i could see how they worked.
Hanging from a window because i was trying to go outside, the window was on the 2nd floor and thank god my mom took me back inside.
Putting toys in the wall because of a hole that was in it.
Pouring orange juice in my dad's TV and let's say he wasn't too happy about it.
Pouring window cleaning fluid all over the floor and laughing because someone slipped on the floor.

Yeah you get the point, i was a troublemaker when i was young and thank god i'm not like that anymore!


----------



## Vahnyyz (May 10, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I was dumb as a rock as a kid....nothing much has changed, to be honest.


 
I'm going to have to go with this response too

I used to ride down the stairs of my house in a a clothing crate, the old plastic ones with the diamond shapes all around it that were really hard plastic.

The dumb part of it was, the stairs that I would use (there was about 20 standard sized stairs there) would end abruptly to a small walkway that turned hard into another room. so I would ride the stairs into a wall and just fall over in the box laughing my stupid head off.....

Life was good with lawn darts and things


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> They aren't?


They are a fruit.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...-blog/fruit-vegetable-difference/bgp-20056141


----------



## tbb043 (May 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> They are a fruit.



Maybe in a botanical sense, but not in a culinary sense. Same with tomatoes.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2015)

tbb043 said:


> Maybe in a botanical sense, but not in a culinary sense. Same with tomatoes.


But technically they are a fruit


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)

I stole Ice cream from school once and since i was really "smart" i decide to stay awhile before heading out because its best to play it safe, right?anyways i ended up getting caught and i got sent to the principals office almost got suspended but they decided to just take away my recess and i got stuck in the schools office for a month i believe.


----------



## migles (May 22, 2015)

MaskedRed said:


> I stole Ice cream from school once and since i was really "smart" i decide to stay awhile before heading out because its best to play it safe, right?anyways i ended up getting caught and i got sent to the principals office almost got suspended but they decided to just take away my recess and i got stuck in the schools office for a month i believe.


 
how you get stuck in a school office for a month? ho... you mean you had no recess for a month!


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)

migles said:


> how you get stuck in a school office for a month? ho... you mean you had no recess for a month!


 

I should make myself a little more clear then, They took away my recess and every time I would have recess I would instead have to go to the office and if i didn't, i would get suspended on the spot.


----------



## lytro (May 22, 2015)

I thought that the majority of users on gbatemp knows what they are talking about.


----------



## migles (May 22, 2015)

gonna add something to the thread, since i made it 

when i was a kid, i loved to dissamsemble stuff, to see how stuff works, i really loved mechanical stuff... like toys or pretty much where i could use a screwdriver...
once there was a old cash register, and i disassemble it... when i tried to put it back again, the usual thing happen, the machine had parts that it "did not needed" 
but sure this happened to pretty much anyone that disassemble something alone for the first time


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I used believe pretty much anything told to me about Pokemon/video games in general. It didn't matter how insane it sounded, I believed it.


 

Man i was in the same boat as you, the ones i personally believed was the placebo of holding B to make your capture rate higher and how Mew was supposedly under the Truck.I also had a friend who was Japanese that would just straight out lie to me in 8th grade about Kingdom Hearts and I would believe everything he told me.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2015)

Tried to run through a very low brick wall dividing a property line when I was about 4. Still have the scar on my knee


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

I used to believe that older I would have been a super genius.



...now look at me


----------



## Walker D (May 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I used to believe that older I would have been a super genius.


 
When I was young I also thought that people would grow up and eventually be happy 


I knew nothing


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I used to believe that older I would have been a super genius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...now look at me


 
By comparison, you are for sure. If I went back in time and tried to talk to my much younger self about and show him how to, say, build a PC, I'd get a strange look and be neglected in favor of playing with LEGO blocks XD


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

I thought Eminem had something to do with M&Ms
Once I mistaked a stranger for my dad.
I also mistaked a stranger for my mom and did a mouthfart on her shoulder.  It was so awkward.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

Use to think crab cakes were krabby pattys


----------



## 2Hack (May 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I thought Eminem had something to do with M&Ms
> Once I mistaked a stranger for my dad.
> I also mistaked a stranger for my mom and did a mouthfart on her shoulder.  It was so awkward.


Lmao that's such a shitty situation to be in >.> I've hugged a mother that I thought was mine, only to find out she wasn't my mother.


----------



## Sheimi (May 26, 2015)

-Another one: I do not remember the type of exercise machine. But you pull it towards you and it lifts the weight. Pulled one back so far that it snapped. Nearly got someone hurt.
-Running in afront of traffic.
-Licking a sharp knife.
-Thought I could walk on ice.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

Used to think that Louisiana was a country and so was NYC and California


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lmao that's such a shitty situation to be in >.> I've hugged a mother that I thought was mine, only to find out she wasn't my mother.


Yeah.  Being lost wasn't fun 
How did she react?


----------



## 2Hack (May 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Yeah. Being lost wasn't fun
> How did she react?


I ran for my life, adrenaline levels were too much. 

Unfortunately, my mom is easy to lose when shopping. Give her 5 mins, and then it is hell to find her. You'll spend the rest of the time looking for her, frustrated, and eventually go home tired.


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I ran for my life, adrenaline levels were too much.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mom is easy to lose when shopping. Give her 5 mins, and then it is hell to find her. You'll spend the rest of the time looking for her, frustrated, and eventually go home tired.


If I was to stick with my mom while shopping I would probably die from boredom and slowness.
I was so embarassed after I did the mouthfart to the lady's shoulder I didn't know what to do besides apologize/explain lol
She probably thought I was special xD


----------



## 2Hack (May 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> If I was to stick with my mom while shopping I would probably die from boredom and slowness.
> I was so embarassed after I did the mouthfart to the lady's shoulder I didn't know what to do besides apologize/explain lol
> She probably thought I was special xD


yea, but if you don't stick with her, it is hell to find her in the end. 

How old were you? I think I was around 8, but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

2Hack said:


> yea, but if you don't stick with her, it is hell to find her in the end.
> 
> How old were you? I think I was around 8, but I could be wrong lol.


Around 8-11


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2015)

I used to think that the earth was in a box, that if you jumped high enough, you'd fall off the earth and be stuck in the box.
It's incredibly dumb, once I learned there was more planets and solar systems.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2015)

When I was in Kindergarten (so, like 4 or 5) I stuck spitballs in one of my ears, and pretended to pull it out the other by sticking spitballs slightly less deep in my other ear, and then pulling them out. I remember the other students were amazed. My parents ended up pulling them out of my ears with tweezers. I've had hearing problems ever since.
I also once took my Kindergarten teacher's metal spoon off of her desk from her lunch and bent it backwards, then blamed it on some other kid.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Used to think that Louisiana was a country and so was NYC and California


 
My 6 y/o sister thinks the city we live in is it's own country.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My 6 y/o sister thinks the city we live in is it's own country.


Well if you live in the Vatican then she is right


----------



## Margen67 (May 26, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> When I was in Kindergarten (so, like 4 or 5) I stuck spitballs in one of my ears, and pretended to pull it out the other by sticking spitballs slightly less deep in my other ear, and then pulling them out. I remember the other students were amazed. My parents ended up pulling them out of my ears with tweezers. I've had hearing problems ever since..


That's awful 
But they should have contacted a doctor first assuming they didn't
Hopefully eardrum damage, tinnitus, etc can be properly fixed by surgery or something in the future. 
Get well...
Soon(tm)


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> That's awful
> But they should have contacted a doctor first assuming they didn't
> Hopefully eardrum damage, tinnitus, etc can be properly fixed by surgery or something in the future.
> Get well...
> Soon(tm)


 
I can't remember if they did when they found out since it was late at night when I told them, but they definatley did later.
Also, the eardrum damage wasn't too bad, I just heard ringing in my ears once an area I was in got to a certain volume level.

EDIT: I actually think the ear ringing thing happened since an earlier age, but I can't remember correctly, memories become obscured over time.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

I once stuck a knife up my Pokemon Red cart thinking it would somehow hack the game to give me Scyther. It's super low encounter and capture rate in the safari zone really pissed me off.


----------



## nxwing (May 27, 2015)

I painted a wall with nail polish.
I shaked many soda cans and would open it near people.
I thought when I placed Movie CDs or Game CDs on the disc player at the car, the car would turn into a theater showing the movie or that it will become something like a PC.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 27, 2015)

Thought you could play a DVD in a sony Walkman cd player


----------



## Sliter (May 27, 2015)

migles said:


> hey gbatempers, i was wondering if you guys (and girls) were also dumb as a kids
> 
> had you did\thought something that now that you are older think it was really stupid?
> 
> ...


 
maaaaaaan I had this same thought hahah but because I wanted a gameboy and my parents can't buy me one xD

Some things like being able to  play megadive game on my snes /n64 with a kind of "pin number" conversor... like nes-famicom xD 
well if I remeber more I post here lol


----------



## Defiance (May 27, 2015)

I used to think that when people got drunk, it was permanent. I didn't yet know the concept of becoming sober again.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 3, 2015)

In 4th grade I finished a test early so my teacher gave me a staple removed and asked me to take down the bulletin board outside. I started using the staple removed (it was the kind like a chisel) to scrape away the glue holding the bulletin board to the wall. As other kids came out to help, I explained that we had to take down the bulletin board, and they looked confused but I was so confident they helped me. Eventually one went in to ask the teacher if I had any idea what I was doing, and she came out and was totally baffled. In the end it was so close to falling down we did take the whole board down and my parent bought a new one to put up.

When I visited a year ago she said that she still tells her students about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> When I was in Kindergarten (so, like 4 or 5) I stuck spitballs in one of my ears, and pretended to pull it out the other by sticking spitballs slightly less deep in my other ear, and then pulling them out. I remember the other students were amazed. My parents ended up pulling them out of my ears with tweezers. I've had hearing problems ever since.


Oh! When I was little I put pussy willows in my nose to pretend like I was a walrus (I guess they wouldn't stick on my teeth) and inhaled one. A couple days later in a sneezing fit I blew it out. My parent found out and got worried I had the other one stuck up my other nostril, and so I went to the doctor and they looked around inside my nose with a camera. On the plus side I got to see the inside of my nose.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought GBATemp was cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> I thought GBATemp was cool.


Much like most kids do not know the meaning of the word stress, or the meaning of heartbreak, or the meaning of exhaustion (not that I as an old man know them either) then you can be forgiven for underestimating the extent of the coolness of GBAtemp.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 3, 2015)

I was a stupid and angry child. I think the thing I regret most from my childhood was all the games I sold. Then again, even if I held onto them they probably would have gotten stolen with most of my other gaming collection a few years ago.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 3, 2015)

Google Mik-mik

Done? Okay let me start.

I saw an advertisement about not using dangerous drugs. I thought that mik-mik was a drug andi proceeded to sniff it. Hurts like hell.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 3, 2015)

That more GB on a graphics card means that the card is better.


----------



## xgiorgos (Jun 3, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> That more GB on a graphics card means that the card is better.


That's actually not stupid, it's not general knowledge.
I used to have one of these electricity kits with bulbs cables and stuff, so I thought : Batteries are power source, wall plug too(I dont know how it is in english) ,so lets plug a battery powered bulb. Thank god the cables had plastic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2015)

I thought Animal Crossing looked stupid and boring I was about 6 or 7, but now I play it all the time.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2015)

I accidentally saw a fsitting porno when I was young. The female there looked like she was being massaged so when somebody was asleep, I would remove my pants and sit on their face.


----------



## migles (Jun 4, 2015)

xgiorgos said:


> That's actually not stupid, it's not general knowledge.
> I used to have one of these electricity kits with bulbs cables and stuff, so I thought : Batteries are power source, wall plug too(I dont know how it is in english) ,so lets plug a battery powered bulb. Thank god the cables had plastic.



i had a similair stupid idea..
there was a machine that connected to a wall socket ( ac ) i tried to connect a 1.5v battery to operate it... i almost created a fire... but there was the spark which scared me and stopped, but it had a burnt smell...


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 4, 2015)

Age 5 or 6 (possibly younger), when I went grocery shopping with my mom, I'd see food/a toy or something and ask her to buy it, she'd reply "It's not on sale", as a child I interpret that as "It's not FOR sale", as in the store wasn't selling it.. So I'd put the item down and remain quiet.

Funny enough, my mom's frugality has influenced me a lot, I hardly buy anything unless I get a discount


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 4, 2015)

Used to think that the automated phone machines were robots


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Used to think that the automated phone machines were robots


I thought that too. I thought they were like, robots with artificial intelligence capabilities.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to think Pokemon was the best video game of all time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

anhminh said:


> I used to think Pokemon was the best video game of all time.


I used to think Sonic: The Dark Brotherhood was the best game ever. I now realize that I was _very very wrong._


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I used to think Sonic: The Dark Brotherhood was the best game ever. I now realize that I was _very very wrong._


I thought it was pretty good but not goat


----------



## xgiorgos (Jun 5, 2015)

migles said:


> i had a similair stupid idea..
> there was a machine that connected to a wall socket ( ac ) i tried to connect a 1.5v battery to operate it... i almost created a fire... but there was the spark which scared me and stopped, but it had a burnt smell...


Well I could die from it, I didnt tell my parents.


----------

